# more shots of royal antelope



## rick93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi friends,

Had some fun today shooting this male royal antelope. 
Still amazes me how incredible small they are. Their legs are literary thinner than pencils.

1.







2.







Thanks for looking-


----------



## SCraig (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful litle animal but he sure looks like he'd rather be somewhere else.  He looks like he's right on the edge of running.

How big is he?  Judging from the leaves I'd say he could almost sit in a coffee cup.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice shots - like the first one best.
____________
WesternGuy


----------



## Bellezzo (Jun 15, 2012)

That is... the cutest thing. He looks so small.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 15, 2012)

Great capture!  Looks to be about the size of a house cat?


----------



## rick93 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments people!
@Scraig; I find it really hard shooting a shy little animal like this in a nice composition. Someday I might get a perfect one.
He was running (they run like the wind) and stopped to look back and that's when I shot these.
@Graybeard; they are really small. Smallest of the Worlds antelopes and one of smallest ungulates. Pretty much as big as a rabbit.
Shoulder hight about 25cm or 10 inches.


----------



## Bellezzo (Jun 15, 2012)

rick93 said:


> Thanks for the comments people!
> Smallest of the Worlds antelopes and one of smallest ungulates. Pretty much as big as a rabbit.
> Shoulder hight about 25cm or 10 inches.



Haha he also looks a bit like my rabbit actually. Same eyes, same color, and same size apparently.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

This is adorable! It makes me want to take one home (


----------



## rick93 (Jun 16, 2012)

@Pixal; wouldn't be so hard (weight-wise) to send you one. I read that their babies only weigh 300 grams.....


----------

